# 58 Chevy Long Roof?



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

Has anyone ever reproduced the 58 Chevy wagon from the Playcraft days? Will it even fit on a Tjet chassis? Inquiring minds want to know.
Rob 
Mongrel Racing


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

i don't think it was a wagon... pretty sure it was a regular 2-door. from what i've read, it was made up of like 8 separate pieces which made it a manufacturing nightmare...

--rick

edit: some pics here--

http://www.playcraftrailways.com/Highway.htm


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

I stand corrected, it is a 2 dr. It did have 8 pieces but I think the tandem axle Mack/Ford stake truck had more at 9 pieces.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

This might be interesting to watch...

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Playcraft-...250689690150?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item3a5e451a26

--rick


----------



## many slots (Apr 16, 2007)

MEV makes a 58 Chevy wagon.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Just noticed this closed at $582... and it didn't make reserve. Yowza.

--rick


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

As much as I like MEV's cars at 15 for a kit and 44 for a finished body I'm just not sure the value is there for me. I know he has some great subjects he has modeled that no one else has but most of the rest of the resin casters are around 10.00 for a kit. these days money is tight for all and I have to pick and chose where my slot dollars go.


----------

